# Just got my BOM windows tinted. (pics)



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Just got this done today, the slight streakyness should go away as it dries over the next day or so. Went 5% on the rear and rear sides and 25% on the doors. Still illegal in NY but I am hoping the contrast will at least help. So many people around here have crazy dark windows, so I am hoping I won't get hassled to much.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm thinking 50% on the fronts, and 35% on the back.

Mostly to keep the interior from being smurf hot in the summer.

So it's nice to see something darker on BOM looking good.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

I do like the way it looks, but mostly I was tired of the tops of my rear seats falling apart more every hot day.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I'm thinking 50% on the fronts, and 35% on the back.
> 
> Mostly to keep the interior from being smurf hot in the summer.
> 
> So it's nice to see something darker on BOM looking good.




















35% all around, red interior


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I have limo tint and hate it. To dark. At night I have to roll down the window on turns. Been pulled over once on the NYS thruway in Newburgh. He Pulled up along side of me than got behind me and pulled me over. I told him I bought it like that from the dealer. He let me go----danfigg


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

The back of the seats on mine got faded too. Should have done this a long time ago. Looks great on the BOM.


----------

